# 9/11/04: Flags on the 48, Hiking all 48 4,000-footers!



## Stephen (Sep 1, 2004)

Want to see what trails the teams will be taking? They'll all appear in the following thread at the FOT48 forum:

http://forums.flagsonthe48.org/viewforum.php?f=13

-Stephen


----------

